# Wanting to Move to Canada - Not working



## Trex (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey everyone, I was wondering how hard it would be to rent an apartment in Canada as an American citizen. I will not be working(I play online poker professionally). Do I need to go to a U.S. embassy to get any forms filled out, or would a passport work just fine for a Landlord?

Thanks 

Edit: Let me expand:

- I am an American Citizen, 22
- I will be driving into Canada, obviously
- I have enough money to pay many months of rent in advance
- I don't care where in Canada I live, really.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Not hard. Look on Craigslist.org, viewit.ca esp. if you are prepaying rent for months in advance, I dont see an issue.

Good Luck


----------



## Ann-JulietteGenevieve (May 20, 2009)

Whoa, watch out for that one! Check with a lawyer first! You are technically working IN Canada (yes, I know its online work - but its still work and its physically in Canada!)
You don't want to get deported so I'd make the call and find out your rights!

Good luck and report back to us!
AJ


----------



## DYLANJAMAL (Feb 20, 2009)

I do not see any problem, as long you could pay the rent... No problem...
I am living in Canada.... Waterloo, Ontario
rent is expensive in big cities like Toronto...
Hamilton city or St Catharine is the best for you as you could be in the USA in an hour driving..
Rent in these cities are reasonable..

good luck


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Trex,

My advice was of course based on the fact that you are not in Canada to work but just to visit. I believe Anne is right if you engage yourself in tournaments whether online or otherwise while you stay here, it would be best to run matters through your lawyer if you have one just to be sure you are not violating any immigration or tax laws. (doing this prior to any income generating activity or anything that fits the definition of an "occupation" would be best).

Good Luck.


----------



## Ann-JulietteGenevieve (May 20, 2009)

Okay, slightly different situation – but read thru it as it addresses one of your questions. 

TD visa Holder Working in Canada living in US : Canadians in the USA : Travel Tips & Advice


*Excerpt*
_However keeping your tax home in the US is going to be tricky, as a Canadian living in Canada and having a job in Canada, the CRA is going to consider you resident for tax purposes. You might be able to call the US your tax home because your wife resides there, however it's a tenuous situation, you'd have to get a ruling from the CRA by filing NR-73.

If the work is physically done in Canada then it's a Canadian job and your employer will either have to get a business number and set up a Canadian payroll or you'll have to register as self-employed in Canada and do that bit yourself, and invoice them.

If your tax home remains the US you claim a foreign tax credit there, but as the Canadian tax is higher the tax credit won't fully cover it. Essentially you would pay the total of the Canadian tax, because you work here.

Logistically it might be easier to have your tax home in Canada, but you can't file jointly in the US if you do that, obviously. And if your tax home is in the US then establishing residential ties like a DL and healthcare is basically impossible too._



I have an appointment with my own lawyer to finalise my move to Canada the first of next month. My situation is similar to yours except I will be crossing back over the border (US) to work – so I will have a rotating three weeks in Canada and a week to two weeks out. (My job is dependent on a specific location - Seattle).

AJ


----------

